# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  TP LINK VR600V2 DNS VODAFONE

## javas76

Καλησπέρα, θα παραθέσω δύο φωτογραφίες για να καταλάβω με τα DNS που θέλω να τα αλλάξω και σε τι πεδίο βάζω το σωστό DNS ,
καθώς και ο ρόλος τους γενικά και στα πεδία ξέχωρα, ευχαριστώ.
Παίζω online gaming σε ps4 αν αυτό παίζει ρόλο.

----------


## Dark_Man

> Καλησπέρα, θα παραθέσω δύο φωτογραφίες για να καταλάβω με τα DNS που θέλω να τα αλλάξω και σε τι πεδίο βάζω το σωστό DNS ,
> καθώς και ο ρόλος τους γενικά και στα πεδία ξέχωρα, ευχαριστώ.
> Παίζω online gaming σε ps4 αν αυτό παίζει ρόλο.


Σωστα τα εχεις. Οταν πεσει το primary DNS, προσπαθει να κανει resolve μεσω της της αλλης. Στο 1.1.1.1 της Cloudflare θα εισαι συνηθως.

----------


## geoavlonitis

> Καλησπέρα, θα παραθέσω δύο φωτογραφίες για να καταλάβω με τα DNS που θέλω να τα αλλάξω και σε τι πεδίο βάζω το σωστό DNS ,
> καθώς και ο ρόλος τους γενικά και στα πεδία ξέχωρα, ευχαριστώ.
> Παίζω online gaming σε ps4 αν αυτό παίζει ρόλο.


Στην πανω φωτογραφια θα επρεπε να γινει η αλλαγη κανονικα γιατι εκει το πιανει σιγουρα (εγω απο εκει εχω αλλαξει DNS), στο αλλο πεδιο στις ρυθμισεις LAN Settings δεν ξερω αν το  πιανει... Εχω το VR400 v2 και εχουμε το ιδιο μενου.

edit: εκανα δοκιμη και ισχυει αυτο που λεω.. οποτε το αλλαζεις απο το πεδιο internet

----------


## javas76

Σε ευχαριστώ

----------

